# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish-Russian cognates

## Comedy_Watcher

After trying to learn both Polish and Russian for only a few months on my own, I have already noticed quite a few common/close words between the two languages. I think it would be interesting (and useful) to have a thread with Polish and Russian words that are close in meaning and pronunciation. I know it would not be practical to list every word, but I think it would be for people to list words that they can think of whether that be a long or short list. I also think it would be a good way to learn new words in both languages if English translations are posted. 
Here are a few words that I can think of to get it started: 
[list]ja = я (I)
my = мы (we)
ty = ты (you)
wy = вы (plural version of you)
on = он (he)
ona = она (she)
ono = оно (it)
oni/one = они (they)
m

----------


## TATY

[quote=Comedy_Watcher]After trying to learn both Polish and Russian for only a few months on my own, I have already noticed quite a few common/close words between the two languages. I think it would be interesting (and useful) to have a thread with Polish and Russian words that are close in meaning and pronunciation. I know it would not be practical to list every word, but I think it would be for people to list words that they can think of whether that be a long or short list. I also think it would be a good way to learn new words in both languages if English translations are posted. 
Here are a few words that I can think of to get it started: 
[list]ja = я (I)
my = мы (we)
ty = ты (you)
wy = вы (plural version of you)
on = он (he)
ona = она (she)
ono = оно (it)
oni/one = они (they)
m

----------


## Comedy_Watcher

I know what you mean; there are countless words that both languages have in common. The idea I had at the time I posted this thread was for people to post a few words they know that are the same in both languages so maybe someone could only know one language, but be able to communicate in the other. As I see though it is not catching on and is not as great of an idea as I thought it was at the time. If someone wants to delete this thread, they can feel free to do so.

----------

